# [EVDL] And the STILL's from Bookmans Spring Thaw



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice photos Steve, keep 'em coming.

On Mon, Apr 16, 2012 at 2:52 PM, Steven Lough <[email protected]> wr=
ote:
> I know how eager folks get to see pictures and videos. So here is my
> first Salvo... out of the 260 I took.
>
> Should probably take more time and title each and every frame, but we
> may do that later. Most faces will be
> recognizable. Oatmar, Bill Dube, Barubi, ME, Our SEVA folks, Brian
> Hall, and others...
>
> All at: ( http://gallery.me.com/stevenslough#100449 )
>
> --
> Steven S Lough
> President: Seattle EV Association
> 206 524 1351
> WEB: www.seattleeva.org
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



-- =

http://www.evalbum.com/2149

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

